

World's most efficient and longest-lasting OLED screen (0.1 watt, 60,000 hours) - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/08/tmdisplay-oled-screen-world-best-efficiency-lifetime.php

======
stcredzero
Stuff like this, improvements in battery tech, and the daylight readable OLPC
screen are going to make e-ink irrelevant.

